
A Twitter Growth Hack for SAAS Companies - zeeshanm
https://twitter.com/_zeeshan_mughal/status/634965544689639424
======
fixingapp
I don't understand, how does it work exactly ?

If its just "follow your potential customers; unfollow them after a few days;
repeat" what causes the potential customers to become actual customers ? Is it
the act of following or unfollowing or the repetition of the sequence ?

